# Steam-Guide: Einloggen in den Account funktioniert nicht oder Spiele starten nicht



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

Immer wieder kommt es vor, dass Steam aufgrund einer korrumpierten "ClientRegistry.blob" erst gar nicht starten will oder ein Spiel aus der Bibliothek mit dem Hinweis "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" der Start verweigert. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Valves Online-Distributionsplattform Steam ist die beliebteste und erfolgreichste ihrer Art - allerdings auch nicht fehlerfrei. Zu den bekanntesten Problemen zählt die Fehlermeldung "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" oder Steam loggt sich erst gar nicht in den jeweiligen Account ein. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Startet der Account erst gar nicht, beenden Sie via Taskmanager die "Steam.exe" und öffnen anschließend den Steam-Ordner. In diesem liegt eine sogenannte "ClientRegistry.blob"-Datei, welche Sie löschen. Starten Sie nun wieder Steam, welches die Informationen der "ClientRegistry.blob" wiederherstellt und in der Regel lösen sich hierdurch die Anmelde-Probleme.

Verweigert ein Titel aus Ihrer Steam-Bibliothek mit dem Hinweis "Dieses Spiel ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar" den Start, so hilft entweder das Löschen der "ClientRegistry.blob", das Überprüfen des Caches ("Spiel-Dateien auf Fehler überprüfen") oder aber Sie wechseln den Standort der Steam-Server. Wenn all diese Versuche fehl schlagen, sind normalerweise die Server überlastet - etwa weil gerade ein neues Call of Duty erschienen ist - und Sie müssen entweder in den Offline-Modus wechseln oder es später erneut versuchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Dezember 2011)

Auch hier gilt:

Hier ist (m)ein Eselohr. 

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## VNSR (20. Januar 2012)

Hab seit heute morgen 9.00 Uhr das Problem mich nicht einloggen zu können. Die Fehlermeldung nach Eingabe der Acc.-Daten lautet: 

"Steam-Fehler:
Keine Verbindung zum Steam-Netzwerk möglich. Dies könnte an einem Problem mit ihrer Internet-Verbindung liegen oder dem Steam-Netzwerk" Wenden sie sich an steampowered.com - nur da steht nix von dem Problem.

Ich hab auch schon versucht die blob-Dateien zu löschen, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Kann jemand dieses Problem bestätigen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Januar 2012)

Der Kollege mir gegenüber hat das gleiche Problem, an meinem Testrechner geht es. Ist wohl ein temporäres Problem.


----------



## VNSR (20. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mich einfach ein wenig in Geduld üben müssen ^^.

EDIT:

So, das Löschen der Client...-blob.-Datei hat nun geholfen. Vorhin versuchte Steam nach dem Löschen der Datei zu updaten, was an einer Connection mit dem Steamnetzwerk scheiterte. Nachdem das Updaten nun geklappt hat, funzte auch die Anmeldung wieder.


----------



## Matz (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, hab das Problem Metro 2033 startet nicht, Steam  Fehlercode 51.

Windows 7 SP 1 64 bit
Avira Premium komplett deaktiviert--Fehlercode 51
Windows Firewall deaktiviert --Fehlercode 51

Im Elektronikmarkt funzt es

Viele Grüße , Matze


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

Hast du die Dateien auf Fehler hin überprüft?


----------



## Matz (3. Februar 2012)

Grüße Marc, ja hab ich über Steam..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

Mach bitte mal einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung. Beim Dateien prüfen findet Steam keine Probleme, aber der Fehlercode 51 kommt dennoch?


----------



## Matz (3. Februar 2012)

Steam starten von Spiel fehlgeschlagen

Metro 2033 konnte nicht gestartet werden (Fehlercode 51)


Das ist  alles was da steht..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

Also Valve sagt dies hier: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2235-YXVB-8261

Lösche mal die "ClientRegistry.blob" und die "steam.dll", dann die "steam.exe" starten.


----------



## Matz (3. Februar 2012)

also bringt auch nix..

Danke erstmal für Deine Hilfe, ich versuchs morgen weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Februar 2012)

Puuuh - mal Steam komplett deinstalliert und Ordner gelöscht? [Achtung: Alle Spiele musst du dann neu runterladen oder vorher backupen!]


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich konnte das Spiel, in meinem Fall Modern Warfare 3, auch nicht starten.
Ich hab dann mal in den Spieleordner geschaut und gesehen das die .exe nur "teilweise" vorhanden war.
Also die "halbe" .exe gelöscht, daraufhin hat Steam nachgeladen und dann gings.


----------



## Matz (4. Februar 2012)

Moin, also Steam deinstalliert auch Ordner..Metro deinstalliert...
alles neu installiert--Fehlercode 51

Metro.exe direkt gestartet--Application error 3:0000065432

Komisch dass es im Elektronikmarkt über meinen Account lief, dort war Norton AV installiert..
Steam Support hat geantwortet und wollte die msinfo32, mal schauen..

@Gamefruit:woran sieht man daß die .exe unvollständig ist?

Grüße, Matze.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 04.02.2012 um 20:47 ----------

Hallo, hab ja mit dem Steam-support keine Erfahrung, wie lange dauert denn da eine Antwort ?

Grüße, Matze


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2012)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte und was für eine Treiber-Version


----------



## Matz (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Grafikkarte Zotac GTX 560 AMP
Treiber: 295.51 Beta


Grüße, Matze


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

Bitte nimm mal den 290.53-Treiber und probiere es damit.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Februar 2012)

Vor allem der PhysX-Teil ist wohl verbuggt. Den musst du extra deinstallieren und den vorherigen wieder installieren. Bei mir stürtzte ein Spiel wegen des PhysX-Treibers 9.11.1111 beim Start gleich ab und nur durch ein Rollback des PhysX-Treibers auf die Version 9.11.1107 war das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Matz (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

was soll ich sagen....Läuft 

Hab mir allerdings vorweg nochmal Crysis 2 installiert (mit dem D11 Patch) , vielleicht wurde da was aktuallisiert.


Ein großes DANKESCHÖN Euch allen !!!


Grüße, Matze


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2012)

Es war sicher der Treiber, hatte das Problem hier daheim auch


----------



## VNSR (17. März 2012)

bei mir kann ich mich schon wieder nicht einloggen


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. März 2012)

VNSR schrieb:


> bei mir kann ich mich schon wieder nicht einloggen


 Bei mir sagt Steam, dass es keine Verbindung hat, wahrscheinlich liegt es daran!  (= Die Server sind down)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Irgendjemand1 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor kurzem Civ 4 als Complete Pack bei Steam geholt und als ich es starten wollte stand dort "Failed to find Steam", obwohl ich es über die Bibliothek starte...

Wisst ihr vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Pfötchen (23. März 2013)

Hallo


----------

